

Amazon Announces MyHabit, a New Private Sale Site  - stevenj
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110503005648/en/Amazon-Announces-MYHABIT.COM-Private-Sale-Site-Featuring

======
ChrisArchitect
also [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/03/amazon-enters-
the-f...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/03/amazon-enters-the-flash-
sale-fray-with-myhabit/)

seems like it's still a crowded marketplace for this sort of fashion stuff,
and fashion remains a tough sell online as far as the 'shopping experience' I
think... but there must be enough of a margin in it and Amazon's definitely
got the inventory and reach to pull this off, so seems like a logical, nice
addition to their portfolio

